# Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?



## submitnine (17. April 2016)

*Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Grüße an die Community,

ich suche zurzeit für meine alleinerziehende Nachbarin einen "neuen" Laptop.
Ihr alter hat den Geist aufgegeben und die Reparatur kostet ca. 50 Euro.
Sie ist Sozialhilfeempfängerin, hat kein Geld und von Technik keine Ahnung.
Ihr Laptop wird bei eBay wird das für ca. 100 Euro verkauft, defekt mit ca. 50 Euro.

Modell: Modell HP Pavillion dv7-2150eg
Display:		17.3" 1600 x 900
Prozessor:	AMD Athlon X2 QL-65 / 2.1 GHz	
Grafikkarte:	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530
Festplatte	250 GB
RAM:		3 GB (steht so im Internet, vermutlich 4GB).

Meine Idee war es jetzt folgende, den alten defekten Laptop zu verkaufen und einen etwas Besseren erwerben.
Bei eBay finde ich aber quasi nur komische Auktionen mit diversen Fehlern, mangelnde Beschreibung oder Verkäufer mit sehr wenigen Bewertungen.
Ihre Anforderungen sind eigentlich nur mal ein Brief in Word schreiben, Surfen oder eine Fahrschul Programm starten.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen in der Preisklasse, gibt es da auf den Markt vergleichbare Modelle oder sollte ich den Laptop für rund 50 Euro reparieren lassen?

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Research (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Muss es mobil sein?


----------



## submitnine (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Hi, nein ihr Laptop hat auch keinen Akku mehr. Netzbetrieb ist völlig ausreichend


----------



## Research (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Bildschirm vorhanden?
Software Zwänge?

Eventuell gibts da sogar Hilfe vom Amt.
Kinder Schulpflichtig?


----------



## submitnine (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Ein externer Monitor ist nicht vorhanden, sollte auch am Laptop funktionieren.
Software und OS ist völlig egal, organisiere ich.

Das Kind ist Schulpflichtig, ob das Amt was zahlt / dazugibt werde ich mal abchecken, mehr Budget ist auf alle fälle hilfreich.


----------



## Research (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Neuware wird es nicht werden. Selbst X
Chromebooks kommen über 100€.

hatte an nen Raspberry Pi gedacht. Nur ohne Monitor....

Hier gucken: Zoll-Auktion - Auktionsubersicht - Computer
?


----------



## submitnine (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Etwas gebrauchtes, vlt. mit ein paar Kratzer aber noch voll funktionstüchtig - Wäre genau hier richtig.


----------



## Research (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Link oben zum Zoll.


----------



## submitnine (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Danke für den Link, gibt zumindest eine gute Auswahl in der Preisklasse


----------



## Research (17. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Und Seriös. Alle öffentliche Einrichtungen und öffentlich Geförderten wie Forschungsinstitute müssen dort ihre Altgeräte entsorgen verkaufen.


----------



## fotoman (18. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Falls, wie beim Zoll, 15" ausreichen, gibt es sowas sogar mit Garantie vom Händler für 89 Euro:
Lenovo ThinkPad T60 - 2007-7PJ | LapStore.de
oder für 109 Euro auch noch
Lenovo ThinkPad T61 - 6463-Y3W | LapStore.de
Beide ohne Betriebssystem, davon steht beim Zoll aber auch nichts.


----------



## flotus1 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Bei Händlern bekommt man auch eine Generation neuer für das Geld. ThinkPad T4 Sonderverkauf - Notebooks von Lenovo gunstig online kaufen - NBWN Notebooks wie neu
Dieser Generationssprung macht schon was aus weil ab der 00er Serie z.B. DDR3-RAM unterstützt wird der deutlich einfacher und günstiger zu besorgen ist.
Mein Tipp per PN war aber dass er in einem anderen Forum ein Kaufgesuch stellt. Da dürfte dann noch etwas mehr drin sein für 100€.


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Also was ich gebraucht in der Preisklasse finde ist das hier:
IBM T61 Core2Duo 1,8Ghz 8 Gb 2Gb DVDRW WinXP 7661-LN8  | LUXNOTE Notebook Grosshandel

Leider mit Windows xp und nur zwei gb ram. Kann man da eventuell was vom alten übernehmen? Und xp könnte man ja mit linux ersetzen wenn da die Fahrschulsoftware läuft.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (18. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Bei Händlern bekommt man auch eine Generation neuer für das Geld.


Und noch eine Klasse klener, die haben nur 14".


----------



## flotus1 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Unter anderem deshalb war mein Tipp in dem Preisbereich nicht vom Händler zu kaufen.
Ich habe selbst noch ein T60p mit dem ich gern arbeite, dennoch würde ich niemandem empfehlen es sich als einzigen Laptop neu zu kaufen. Es ist einfach alt.

Edit: T500 und das noch billigere R500 von ebay wären auch eine Option. Da gehen regelmäßig Exemplare für deutlich unter 100€ weg.


----------



## submitnine (18. April 2016)

*AW: Einfacher Laptop für ~100 Euro möglich?*

Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Ich werde mich mal nach passenden Angeboten umschauen.


----------

